# Clear or dye



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

and what color?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2015)

Green? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue...


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Blue...


I already did blue. Where you been hiding clown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I already did blue. Where you been hiding clown





ripjack13 said:


> Blue...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well...i was gonna say black but you did that one too. You didn't state you wanted colors you haven't done. So i chose blue.

So then.....how about blaze orange.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...i was gonna say black but you did that one too. You didn't state you wanted colors you haven't done. So i chose blue.
> 
> So then.....how about blaze orange.


Or hot pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2015)

How about clear and shiny like your noggin. Sorry Tony, it just came out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 29, 2015)

I am a little bit of a purest when it comes to stabilizing so I am going to have to say clear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

That piece has enough color already. I've never tried to bleach Allen's FBEB but I can't see why it would react differently than my FBE - whn I bleach mine it whitens the creme colored non red areas but doesn't fade the red - even highlights it more. I use kleen strip WB19 but any wood bleach should work. Try it on a test piece first I bet it will bring that already nice piece to life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 29, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Or hot pink


To match your tutu?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That piece has enough color already. I've never tried to bleach Allen's FBEB but I can't see why it would react differently than my FBE - whn I bleach mine it whitens the creme colored non red areas but doesn't fade the red - even highlights it more. I use kleen strip WB19 but any wood bleach should work. Try it on a test piece first I bet it will bring that already nice piece to life.


I have some of your super red wood drying as we speak. Going to throw it in the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> To match your tutu?


My thongs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

Not all the yellow comes out of the FBEB I dyed from Allen but most does. Looks better IMO - the left side of the PM blank is dyed the right is not. The two smaller pieces of FBE is mine:



 



 

A second dying would make it even better this is one coat I usually use 2 to 3 coats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## VotTak (Oct 3, 2015)

@Kevin Just wanted to ask... this WB19, it will affect only surface right? Or you can bleach something like 3/4 inch all way through?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2015)

VotTak said:


> @Kevin Just wanted to ask... this WB19, it will affect only surface right? Or you can bleach something like 3/4 inch all way through?



Just the surface. I suppose one could throw it in a vacuum chamber with the bleach instead of resin but I have never tried it. Surface bleaching is all I ever needed. Why would you need it all the way through?


----------



## VotTak (Oct 3, 2015)

I was thinking that I could cut pen blanks and bleach them and than either stabilize and make pens or just make pens. So if I would want to make pen from raw wood(not stabilized) than I have to just apply bleach just before applying CA. I was wondering whether I can bleach blank, stabilize it and make pen. 
I would not put WB in chamber as I do not know what kind vapor it creates... so I do not want to loos my vac pump.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't have a clue either. You'd have to try it. But I think just dying the turned pen right after sanding, let the bleach work overnight, then finish. That would be a lot easier and more efficient than trying to bleach via vacuum then stabilize etc. My guess is the stabilization will wipe out the bleach but again, I don't really know. And of course I doubt a stabilized blank will be effected by bleach. My guess is you'll have to choose one or the other. I'll probably play around with it now that you have posited the question.


----------



## VotTak (Oct 3, 2015)

It is just amazed me how bleaching can improve look of the wood. This definitely work on FBEB. SO I believe I can use this approach in case I do something like knife scales. For pens it will probably will not wok at least for me, and at least now.


----------

